# a bunch of seeds



## herbalist (May 8, 2007)

yo, i need some advise.  I made a big mistake by leaving some male plants around some females too long.  the females got breeded and now they have matured fully, but the buds are full of seeds, every last bud.  however, i have an idea.  maybe if i wait untill the seeds are ripe and i remove them from the pestils then the remainder could still be good to smoke.  what do u think??  (i just can't let all the hard work go to waste, i've waited just too long)


----------



## Dada (May 8, 2007)

You'll still get some decent smoke, even though it won't be as potent it would if it hadn't been fertilized. Just take the seeds out when you pull the buds apart to smoke them. It will take forever if you try to do it all at once and your buds will look nasty and all ripped up. BTW, if you grew indoors, be sure to thoroughly scrub down your grow area to be sure you get all of the pollen out so it doesn't contaminate your next grow. After you do that, scrub it again. Wait a couple of weeks for it to dry and then scrub it again.


----------



## CFLgrower (May 8, 2007)

You can still smoke it, just be sure to scrub that growroom, it was indoors, as the pollen will be on everything so until it's throughly cleaned be prepared for  seedy buds...

If it was outside, you'll need to make sure you cull all the males as soon as you see them unless you want more seeds. And hope you neighbors don't have male plants around.

If it's good smoke then just save your seeds for your next grow, and next time be a little quicker pulling the males...


----------

